# Textdisplay TD 20



## Tappes (12 August 2005)

Hallo zusammen,
vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja weiterhelfen.
Hat jemand eine Handbuch vom Textdisplay TD von der Firma Siemens.

 :? Tappes


----------



## SPS Markus (12 August 2005)

Hi,
lade es dir Hier runter: 
http://support.automation.siemens.c...m/main.asp?SearchArea=hb&Cookie=false&query=*

...kostenlos natürlich.

Markus


----------



## Tappes (13 August 2005)

Hallo Markus,
danke für Tipp.
Aber ich meinte den Typ TD 20/240-8.

Tappes


----------



## edi (13 August 2005)

Hallo,



> Aber ich meinte den Typ TD 20/240-8.



Wenn das schon ein älteres Teil ist ( 10 Jahre oder mehr ) 
kann ich am Montag mal nachschauen.......


----------



## Tappes (13 August 2005)

Hallo edi,
ja das Gerät  10Jahre oder älter.
Danke schon einmal,auch wenn du nichts findest.
tappes


----------

